# Help to bring clones back to life!



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello everyone. Well, i finally got everything set up and have been waiting for my little babies to arrive. a buddy brought them to me the other day, and they were packed away in a container with coffee beans for 3 days with no light, and some wet newspaper for moisture. There are 4 clones in jiffy plugs, about 2-3 inches tall.  The problem is, when i unpacked them, they were very wilted, so i put them in a little dish and watered them with distilled water, while letting them sit outside in the sun for the first day. They didn't perk up at all, and the leaves are very droopy. Well, yesterday (2nd day), i moved them into the hydro sys under the lights, by placing the whole plug right into the hydroton in the netpots. I have the water right up to the bottom of the jiffyplug. All the clones have a small root sys with 4-5inch skinny roots comin off the bottom, which i tried to gently spread out in the hydroton. So, it's now the second day under the 400watter MH and they aren't perking up at all. Yesterday i put a little bit of flora nova grow nutes in there totalling about 400ppm, just to give them a taste. I don't know what else to try to help them. Please help!!!

Btw, they are 4 different strains. (purple, afghan, blueberry and strawberry coffee). But i don't know which is which unfortunately.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate tyo tell you this, but I think they are goners.

And I hate to tell you this, but you did almost everything wrong.  They should never have been placed in the sun.  They shouldn't be under a MH.  You cannot mess with the roots when they are this small.  they shouldn't have any nutes.

There are excellent threads and stickies on cloning.  Read, read, read.  There is no such thing as too much knowledge.


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I hate tyo tell you this, but I think they are goners.
> 
> And I hate to tell you this, but you did almost everything wrong.  They should never have been placed in the sun.  They shouldn't be under a MH.  You cannot mess with the roots when they are this small.  they shouldn't have any nutes.
> 
> There are excellent threads and stickies on cloning.  Read, read, read.  There is no such thing as too much knowledge.



CRAP!!! well, what's done is done. Is there anything i can do to try to revive them??? (take them out from under the light, run pure distilled water, etc.???) I want to try everything to save them. any advise???

ps. I didn't mess with the root structure. They all had 4-5in roots hanging off the bottom and i just layed them out amongst the hydroton when setting them in. They weren't pulled apart or disturbed at all.


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, well i pulled them out of the cabinet and flushed them with distilled water. I put the whole netpots in trays and set them in a bathroom on the counter with the normal 8 25 watt bathroom lights on.  I HOPE they aren't too far gone...


----------



## POTUS (Jul 11, 2008)

The Goddess is making very good sense. 

If the clones live after that amount of stress, the odds of the plants becoming hermaphrodites are also very large. I can't even guess how many times I've seen that happen in grows from both seed and clone when the plants were stressed to that degree.

Don't feel too bad man. Everyone has a starting point at which they learn new things. Nothing ever confirms the need for further education in *any* subject like trying and failing. I'm about a million up on you. What a list I could give you for my own tries and failures on things that *looked* easy, but turned out to be more difficult than they appeared to be.

Marijuana isn't "Just a weed, after all", any more. It's become a plant with a wide range of strains and within each strain, there are characteristics that make that particular strain unique, with unique needs that need to be met to fulfill the plants total potential.

Above ground temps, root temps, humidity or lack of, aeration of both roots and above ground structure, watering, fertilization, spacing, lighting, media and it's conditions are just some of the variables involved with growing indoors under artificial lighting. Improperly applying one or more of these variables can cause stress to the plant, and if that stress is of notable duration or intensity, the outcome can cause catastrophic failure of the grow.

As the Goddess said, there is a ton of information available on this site for you to learn all the things you need to for a proper clone grow to harvest.

Good luck to you man! Stick with it and don't let one set-back destroy your goal. :watchplant:


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> The Goddess is making very good sense.
> 
> If the clones live after that amount of stress, the odds of the plants becoming hermaphrodites are also very large. I can't even guess how many times I've seen that happen in grows from both seed and clone when the plants were stressed to that degree.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i know. It just really sucks, cause i had just enough time for this grow before i move cross country in oct. So now i'll have to wait til fall to try again. So i wasted ALOT of money building this cab i can't take and unfortunately wasted a TON on the clones alone! This really sucks! :-/


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't give bro. It's a hobby of growing MJ.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 11, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Yeah, i know. It just really sucks, cause i had just enough time for this grow before i move cross country in oct. So now i'll have to wait til fall to try again. So i wasted ALOT of money building this cab i can't take and unfortunately wasted a TON on the clones alone! This really sucks! :-/


 
Perhaps you can dismantle the grow cabinet and various appliances and then pack and ship them to yourself at your new destination. If the slowest manner of shipping is used, it's pretty reasonable.

A "UPS Store" can do that for you. Just tell them you want the least expensive method used and that insurance and time are not a consideration. Then, pack the breakables VERY carefully and go for it!


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can dismantle the grow cabinet and various appliances and then pack and ship them to yourself at your new destination. If the slowest manner of shipping is used, it's pretty reasonable.
> 
> A "UPS Store" can do that for you. Just tell them you want the least expensive method used and that insurance and time are not a consideration. Then, pack the breakables VERY carefully and go for it!



No, the actual moving it isn't a problem. I just put a ton of work into building it into my attic (ducted directly to central ac and all). And the new place i'm moving to has plenty of closet space, so i won't need a cab. I'm basically just sulking that i wasted alot of time and money for nothing, i guess. lol. If i would of waited til after the move, i could of saved about 1k on cab and clones. :-(  I won't try to have more shipped again to try over, and i don't know anyone close to me to get more to try now.


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to let them sit in the bathroom with the normal lighting and a single 16 watt cfl lamp for a few days, in a bath of distilled water to see if anything changes. Should i keep a plastic baggie over each one to hold in as much humidity as possible or let them breath openly???


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 11, 2008)

You can still have a harvest... Just do a 12/12 from seed or a very short 24/0 grow... Use bag seed or something so if you fail again you aren't out anything... Also, with clones you should have had some kind of thing such as a bag keeping the humidity in the plants... Read up on all this stuff and it is a lot easier...


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

Last resort would be to put some Superthrive in your water..I have never had any problems with transplantuing when using Superthrive..You can pick it up at lowes home depot or any hydro store...Hope this helps try it A.S.A.P


----------



## POTUS (Jul 11, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> I'm going to let them sit in the bathroom with the normal lighting and a single 16 watt cfl lamp for a few days, in a bath of distilled water to see if anything changes. Should i keep a plastic baggie over each one to hold in as much humidity as possible or let them breath openly???


 
In open air is your best bet. Like I said, there's a real likelihood that they'll turn hermie on you because of the stress. You'll lose nothing but a few bucks on electricity by trying.

Good luck man! I hope this time I'm wrong....:hubba:


----------



## Capone (Jul 12, 2008)

gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> Last resort would be to put some Superthrive in your water..I have never had any problems with transplantuing when using Superthrive..You can pick it up at lowes home depot or any hydro store...Hope this helps try it A.S.A.P



I love superthirve, its never failed me.


----------

